# 1.5 inch needle for glutes



## Livebig14 (Feb 24, 2011)

hey guys.  If i had to guess im about 12% body fat right now.  Is a 1.5" needle to long for a glute injection for someone with 12% body fat?  or should I get 1"?


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 24, 2011)

It's not too long the glutes are a very thick muscle. I think it's always better to get the injection as deep as possible. If it's too shallow it can be very bad news!


----------



## theBIGness (Feb 24, 2011)

1.5 23g all day


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 24, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> It's not too long the glutes are a very thick muscle. I think it's always better to get the injection as deep as possible. If it's too shallow it can be very bad news!


true I just don't want to hit a bone or something. haha Ive never injected before so Im scared as fuck i hate needles


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 24, 2011)

Don't psych yourself out bro. If you are going in upper and outer part of the glute you won't hit a bone I promise! It might feel like the bone when you push with your fingers but there is probably a couple inches of muscle and fat there. Make sure you go straight in and straight out on the same angle. I find if I lean against the bathroom counter and relax and bend my leg slightly it makes it much easier aswell. Go in quick and smooth asperate, if no blood just some bubbles push the oil in for a count of 10, then remove the needle for a count of about 5 then apply pressure with coton ball and massage for a minute.


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 24, 2011)

theBIGness said:


> 1.5 23g all day



This. I know 1.5" seems huge, but you've got a lot more then 1.5" before you would hit bone.

Go with 1.5" man, I wouldn't risk getting the 1" for glutes.

I was the worst with needles, I would literally pass out when I saw a needle near me. You'll get over it man, unless you don't want to be jerked and tan


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (Feb 24, 2011)

I must be lucky i have had no problems with 1 nch 23 gauge in the glutes, i do alot of squats and have low fat pct on my ass maybe just lucky genetics


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 25, 2011)

yeah i think im gonna go with 1.5" just to be safe.  It just seems soooo long but im sure itll be fine. thanks guys


----------



## rliss1 (Feb 25, 2011)

1.5" is perfect for the glutes.  i use em for my quads also.  1"  i save for my delts.  You wont hit bone.  check out a thread on the HardBody sponsor page called idiots guide to anabolic steroids posted by Brandon123.  It has a great portion on it for guys new to injecting.

RLiss  

*www.HARDBODY1.com*​


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 25, 2011)

thebigness said:


> 1.5 23g all day



+1


/v


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 25, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> true I just don't want to hit a bone or something. haha Ive never injected before so Im scared as fuck i hate needles



You must have a very small ass my friend. lol


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 25, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> You must have a very small ass my friend. lol


haha Im just blowing it out of proportion because I hate needles in the first place but what part of your glute do you usually inject into?


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 25, 2011)

Flex your ass find the part that sticks out at the top. Lotsa meat there! I always inject there for glutes.


----------



## zok37 (Feb 25, 2011)

i use 1.5" 25g for my glutes and quads with no problems


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Flex your ass find the part that sticks out at the top. Lotsa meat there! I always inject there for glutes.


do you flex when you inject or are you relaxed?


----------



## tballz (Feb 25, 2011)

I stay relaxed.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 25, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> do you flex when you inject or are you relaxed?



I personally relax if you flex then unfelt for a second while the needle is in it causes tiny tears in the muscles which fucken hurt and build up to scar tissue and knots


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I personally relax if you flex then unfelt for a second while the needle is in it causes tiny tears in the muscles which fucken hurt and build up to scar tissue and knots


alright ill stay relaxed then. thanks for all the help


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 25, 2011)

Look at the bright side, the deeper it goes, the less likely it is to come out when you pull out the needle.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2011)

1.5 for glutes.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 25, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> alright ill stay relaxed then. thanks for all the help



You will be fine bro after this ones over you will be like "what was I worried about?" for real!


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 25, 2011)

true haha


----------



## FiveSeven220 (Feb 27, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Don't psych yourself out bro. If you are going in upper and outer part of the glute you won't hit a bone I promise! It might feel like the bone when you push with your fingers but there is probably a couple inches of muscle and fat there. Make sure you go straight in and straight out on the same angle. I find if I lean against the bathroom counter and relax and bend my leg slightly it makes it much easier aswell. Go in quick and smooth asperate, if no blood just some bubbles push the oil in for a count of 10, then remove the needle for a count of about 5 then apply pressure with coton ball and massage for a minute.



I lie down on my side with my legs bent when I inject into my glutes.  It's nice and stable and it makes it easier to reach around back there.  My biggest concern is getting the needle where I cleaned with alcohol, which is difficult because it's hard to see.  Trying to do it in a mirror gets me totally confused.


----------



## zok37 (Feb 27, 2011)

My biggest concern is getting the needle where I cleaned with alcohol

i know what you mean. 

here's what i do, i take the alcohol swab and clean a big area in a circular motion this way there is no way i can miss


----------



## FiveSeven220 (Feb 27, 2011)

zok37 said:


> My biggest concern is getting the needle where I cleaned with alcohol
> 
> i know what you mean.
> 
> here's what i do, i take the alcohol swab and clean a big area in a circular motion this way there is no way i can miss



The circular motion is really important. It should spiral out so you move bacteria away from the injection site. I got that lecture from my doctor. 

I'm such a spaz I'm afraid I'll miss even a big area.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 27, 2011)

Going to try my first glute pin soon,
Tried it once before was a disaster was wobbling up an down in Sub Q.


Only thing is i get second thoughts doing them.
We all know there is a big nerve running down the center of our ass check.
This is where we inject.






Seems a little close to the middle just freaks me out.
then you have this





Seems like asking for trouble to me.

Been doing Delts Chest Quad but needing to inject more than 2ml and Chest struggles.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 27, 2011)

When I got my last flu shot, I swear she used a 1.5" in my delt. So I would say its not too big.


----------



## ROID (Feb 27, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> true I just don't want to hit a bone or something. haha Ive never injected before so Im scared as fuck i hate needles



I promise once you get past the first one you will be looking forward to pin days.

1 inch has always worked fine for me. 

1.5 looks scary to me


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 28, 2011)

ROID said:


> I promise once you get past the first one you will be looking forward to pin days.
> 
> 1 inch has always worked fine for me.
> 
> 1.5 looks scary to me


yeah I would feel better with 1 inch but i already got 1.5 so well see how it goes


----------



## colorado (Feb 28, 2011)

I use 23g 1.5" for my glutes and 25g 1" for everything else. I've never had a problem with either. In fact, I fell like the 23g 1.5" in the glute is the least painful shot for Prop. When I mix my Prop I find them all pretty much painless. 

You have to get your first 2 shots in each different muscle out of the way. After this all of the shots a painless.


----------



## HATEFULone (Feb 28, 2011)

I always do 1.5" for glutes and quads.  My first ever shot was an 18g 1.5" in the delt, so the 25g 1.5" in the glute is nothing.


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 28, 2011)

colorado said:


> I use 23g 1.5" for my glutes and 25g 1" for everything else. I've never had a problem with either. In fact, I fell like the 23g 1.5" in the glute is the least painful shot for Prop. When I mix my Prop I find them all pretty much painless.
> 
> You have to get your first 2 shots in each different muscle out of the way. After this all of the shots a painless.


yeah man.  can't wait to start my cycle this summer but I gotta wait until JUNE :[


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 28, 2011)

I must be from a different time or something but I just never worried about the pin hurting it's soo small how much can that hurt? And if it does it not more than the pain of a crazy leg workout or a hardcore arm blast! If you are that scared of a needle don't do aas boys toughen up and jab your gear and start growing!!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 28, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> true I just don't want to hit a bone or something. haha Ive never injected before so Im scared as fuck i hate needles




dont worry bro, the worst that could happen is you slice an artery and internal bleeding happens causing you to possibly die.

or possibly get an infection getting an abscess..but dont worry, 50% of the time they go away, 10% of the time they need to cut open your glute, and remove almost 1/4 your ass cheek. but the bad thing is its such a big area they clear out, they cant stitch it, they have to pack it..then have a tube draining leakage for 2 months. And the other 40% die of blood poisoning... no biggy though... 
abscesses only happen about 1/100 shots..so dont trip..only about a 20% chance of getting one and 40% chance of dieing...its chill 

hope this made you less scared!


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 28, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> dont worry bro, the worst that could happen is you slice an artery and internal bleeding happens causing you to possibly die.
> 
> or possibly get an infection getting an abscess..but dont worry, 50% of the time they go away, 10% of the time they need to cut open your glute, and remove almost 1/4 your ass cheek. but the bad thing is its such a big area they clear out, they cant stitch it, they have to pack it..then have a tube draining leakage for 2 months. And the other 40% die of blood poisoning... no biggy though...
> abscesses only happen about 1/100 shots..so dont trip..only about a 20% chance of getting one and 40% chance of dieing...its chill
> ...


haha fuck it man theres risks in everything.  and Ill be fine i got the pins today theyre smaller than i thought.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 28, 2011)

10 seconds of pain to get jacked is worth it to me!!


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 28, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> 10 seconds of pain to get jacked is worth it to me!!


no doubt man.  I cant fucking wait.  thanks for all the help guys


----------

